# Feels like a WW is trying to get tips on how to lie to her BH?



## Jponce06 (Feb 24, 2016)

I stumbled across a a post on SI. It was in general forums. Essentially she says she's been drinking co-worker texts her she invites him over. Comes out of a black out as her teenage daughter comes downstairs and finds OM putting his pants on and quickly leaves. 
Now she's trying to find ways to make her husband believe nothing happened. Now I'm not at all advocating blame the victim as it could have been plausible sexual assault. She said she didn't feel like he had done deed but at the same time it feels like the levels of bad decisions she made... to reach that predicament are suspicious.

She waits for her husband to be out of town drinks then allows a co-worker over who in her own words would try and contact her out of the blue to say hi or what's up. My spider senses tingle when I read posts like that as sometimes it feels like some WS try and use forums to gather ideas on how to further deceive...also her daughter was home WTF.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

Jponce06 said:


> I stumbled across a a post on SI. It was in general forums. Essentially she says she's been drinking co-worker texts her she invites him over. Comes out of a black out as her teenage daughter comes downstairs and finds OM putting his pants on and quickly leaves.
> Now she's trying to find ways to make her husband believe nothing happened. Now I'm not at all advocating blame the victim as it could have been plausible sexual assault. She said she didn't feel like he had done deed but at the same time it feels like the levels of bad decisions she made... to reach that predicament are suspicious.
> 
> She waits for her husband to be out of town drinks then allows a co-worker over who in her own words would try and contact her out of the blue to say hi or what's up. My spider senses tingle when I read posts like that as sometimes it feels like some WS try and use forums to gather ideas on how to further deceive...also her daughter was home WTF.


Oh my Gods, that poor woman. There is no "plausibility" about it; if she was blacked out and doesn't remember the act it was rape, end of story. She needs to tell her husband and file a police report, and may the heavens have mercy on his soul if he doesn't move Heaven and Earth for her once she tells him. The poor thing. She needs counseling with someone who specializes in rape and trauma, and all the support in the world, and not one ounce of blame, _comprends_? Not. One. Ounce.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If her story is true, she needs to go get a rape kit done at the ER. They will call the police for her.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Curious what kind of advice is she getting?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm thinking through all the legitimate reasons that one would invite an OS co-worker over while his or her spouse is out of town -- especially after drinking -- and...

...nope, can't find any.

Also, what's the timeline on this "blackout"?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There is no way that she can prove that she blacked out.

And if there was sex, there is no way she can prove that she did not willingly engage in the sex.

Well, maybe if the rape kit showed some kind of injury.

So if it was rape, there will no prosecution and her husband is not likely to believe her.

My bet is that it is also too late to go get a rape kit done.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

I suspect it is the work of a troll. She has a new thread where the husband is withholding all financial support for the family and offered to set her up with a friend from work who was willing to pay her for sex.


----------



## Jponce06 (Feb 24, 2016)

I re-read it and some of her current posts.
They did a rape kit it came back as negative and they called the cops. 
Her history is that her husband lied about going to a strip club with friends so she got drunk and flirted with his friends at a cook out, to get back at him. 
Also she was on the phone but was in a hurry to get off the phone with her husband while she was intoxicated, so she could talk with the guy she invited over and gave her address to. 
That's what pisses her husband off that she tried to get off the phone with him to talk to this guy. She figured she was doing it because she liked the attention.
Seems like her husband has been taking all their money from shared accounts and forcing her to pawn the jewelry he bought her to pay the bills. Jesus, he even came home and told her his co-worker thought she was attractive and maybe they could make money that way. 
Apparently he hasn't been home often and when he has sex with her he treats her like a *****.
Sad part is they've been together since teenagers and have four kids. 5weeks since it happens and her husband is taking out his anger on her but affecting the family.


----------



## Jponce06 (Feb 24, 2016)

Guess her husband feels like if she did that ones while he was away working she must do it all the time.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Geeeeezzz...


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> There is no way that she can prove that she blacked out.
> 
> And if there was sex, there is no way she can prove that she did not willingly engage in the sex.
> 
> ...



I'm not understanding this fully.... so, if she was a willing participant and liked rough sex, an injury means she was raped?


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Please don't do that. This is how derails and arguments get started, by removing context.

Ele is talking about the related story not the one you just created. Woman says she blacked out, Daughter comes down stairs, dude pulls up his pants, takes off and the woman remembers nothing.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

It's a troll. Some pimply faced pre-college teen sitting on his ass in front of his computer all day munching Cheetos.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> It's a troll. Some pimply faced pre-college teen sitting on his ass in front of his computer all day munching Cheetos.


Probably three or four teens with Cheetos, Corn Chips, and beer.


----------

